# Il ne faut pas abuser des bonnes choses.



## laura05

Is er een equivalente uitdrukking in het Nederlands?

dank u


----------



## Yfie

Ik stel voor: Je moet je niet te buiten gaan aan lekkere dingen.
Maar het hangt natuurlijk ook af van de context: "les bonnes choses" se rapportent à quoi? De la nourriture?


----------



## laura05

Ik wil over alcohol praten (in ieder geval, dank u voor uw antwoord ).


----------



## Joannes

Voor alcohol kan ik twee typische 'waarschuwingszinnen' bedenken die men bij publiciteit aantreft. Natuurlijk zeggen zij niet gewoon 'Opgepast, alcohol is gevaarlijk!', of 'Drink te veel en de kans bestaat dat je naakt wakker wordt naast een onbekende met een eend op je hoofd en een snor op je gezicht getekend' maar vertrekken zij ongeveer van de idee die jij vertaald wil zien:
*Bier met liefde gebrouwen, drink je met je verstand.*
*Ons vakmanschap drink je met je verstand.*
*Geniet maar drink met mate.*


----------



## laura05

dank u!...


----------



## NewtonCircus

Misschien "Overdaad schaadt"


----------



## Kayla321

_Geniet, maar drink met mate(n)_ is volgens mij de meest gangbare. 
(Snap je de woordspeling, Laura05?)


----------



## Grytolle

(    )


----------



## laura05

Ja 
Dank u!...


----------



## Chimel

NewtonCircus said:


> Misschien "Overdaad schaadt"



Dit is volgens mij de beste vertaling in de algemene zin, want "Il ne faut pas abuser des bonnes choses" heeft niet noodzakelijk met drinken en alcohol te maken: het is een oproep tot matigheid, zuinigheid, om geen excessen te doen.


----------



## NewtonCircus

Dankjewel Chimel


----------

